# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Mac OS X 10.6 может выйти через две недели - источники в Apple

## Kuzz

Источники, близкие к компании Apple, утверждают, что новая операционная система Mac OS X Snow Leopard в компании уже готова и фактически работа над ней завершена. В связи с данным обстоятельством, новинка может быть формально презентована не в середине сентября, как об этом сообщалось ранее, а уже через две недели - 28 августа.

Также источники подтверждают, что выпущенный несколько дней назад восьмой сервис-пак для текущей версии Mac OS X 10.5 был последним до релиза новой стабильной версии системы.

cybersecurity.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

И это плюс! =)

В продолжение темы: OS X Snow Leopard 10A432 Installer Tweaks, Public Launch on August 28th?

----------


## Kuzz

*Apple: Mac OS X 10.6 выйдет 28 августа*

Apple сегодня официально сообщила, что новая операционная система Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard начнет продаваться на рынке с 28 августа. Продаваться новинка будет либо в качестве предустановленного решения с новыми компьютерами Apple, либо как 29-долларовый апгрейд-вариант для текущей Mac OS X 10.5. 

Как рассказали в компании, что в новой версии 64-ряздярдная поддержка была реализована во всех компонентах, в том числе в Finder, Mail, iCal, iChat и Safari. Также в ядре системы были внедрены некоторые изменения, позволяющие ей работать с многоядерными процессорами и значительными объемами оперативной памяти. Вместе с тем, данная система полностью потеряла связь с PowerPC, Snow Leopard работает только на процессорах Intel.

Отдельно в Apple рассказывают о встроенной в ОС поддержку Microsoft Exchange Server 2007, что делает ее более пригодной для корпоративного сектора.

cybersecurity.ru

----------

